# smileys dans mail



## fantax (13 Septembre 2004)

Bonsoir
je ne sais si ce forum est approprié pour ma question.
J'aimerais utiliser des smileys animés dans mes mails. Je n'y arrive pas. Qelqu'un aurait-il une suggestion?
Merci


----------



## Noizy (13 Septembre 2004)

Salut et bienvenue sur MacG  comme on dit ici!!
En ce qui concerne l'envoi de smileys animés par mail la question à déjà été posée 5200 fois donc les moderateurs ou autres habitués ne vont pas tarder à te proposer d'utiliser le moteur de recherche des forums! :mouais: 
Comme j'ai posé la même question il y a peu je peux quand même te dire qu'il est impossible d'envoyer des smileys ou Gif animés avec l'application mail de mac os x le mieux étant d'utiliser Thunderbird qui est gratuite et te donnes accès à ce genre de service.
@+ :love:


----------



## fantax (13 Septembre 2004)

:rose: merci pour le conseil.
je m'en vais quand même lire les 52OO messages.


----------



## JediMac (14 Septembre 2004)

Noizy a dit:
			
		

> Salut et bienvenue sur MacG  comme on dit ici!!
> En ce qui concerne l'envoi de smileys animés par mail la question à déjà été posée 5200 fois donc les moderateurs ou autres habitués ne vont pas tarder à te proposer d'utiliser le moteur de recherche des forums! :mouais:
> Comme j'ai posé la même question il y a peu je peux quand même te dire qu'il est impossible d'envoyer des smileys ou Gif animés avec l'application mail de mac os x le mieux étant d'utiliser Thunderbird qui est gratuite et te donnes accès à ce genre de service.
> @+ :love:


Hé ben, t'es sur la bonne voie, mais il manque encore les liens pour atteindre la perfection :rateau:    !

Pour composer des mails avec des gifs, etc (comme des pages web toutes simples quoi), direction Thunderbird.


----------



## fantax (14 Septembre 2004)

Salut
Indépendamment de l'envoi de smileys par mails, comment, tout simplement, afficher - dans un texte par ex - des smileys animés, comme c'est possible, justement, sur les pages de ce site?
Merci


----------



## JediMac (14 Septembre 2004)

Pour ça, un petit tour dans la FAQ .
Et pour être rapide, tu as les smilies intégrés à MacG, que tu peux voir dans la fenêtre de réponse, il suffit de cliquer dessus pour les ajouter. Sinon, les autres sont simplement des images animées ou non, qui sont intégrées  dans le message. Pour ceci, cette image est hébergée sur un serveur web (l'espace perso fourni par ton FAI par exemple) et donc à une URL (=adresse) que tu copies/colles là où te dit le bouton d'insertion d'image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Pour avoir l'URL d'une image déjà en ligne, tu fais un clic droit ou crtl+clic sur l'image et tu demandes à l'afficher dans un nouvel onglet (ou une nouvelle fenêtre )
MacG offre l'hébergement de pièces jointes, dont des images, mais dans ce cas, elles se mettent automatiquement à la fin de ton message.
Pour trouver des smilies, une recherche via google te donnera des sites de ce genre.


----------



## fantax (14 Septembre 2004)

merci,  mais comment on héberge les smileys (animés) sur le serveur Web?


----------



## JediMac (14 Septembre 2004)

fantax a dit:
			
		

> merci,  mais comment on héberge les smileys (animés) sur le serveur Web?


Pendant que je cherche un vieux sujet qui a déjà expliqué ça , je te conseille de chercher aussi.
Pour ton smiley, tu l'as trouvé où ? S'il est déjà en ligne, relis bien mon précédent post, pas besoin de l'héberger toi-même.


----------



## JediMac (14 Septembre 2004)

Ce sujet devrait te permettre de comprendre le principe du ftp.
Mais en gros, ton FAI a dû te filer un espace web destiné à héberger des pages web. Dans cet espace, tu peux stocker n'importe quoi et donc des images. Et pour les mettre sur ces serveurs, on utilise le protocole ftp (file transfer process) grâce à des logiciels comme RBrowserLite.
Donc regarde les papiers donnés par ton FAI (c'est qui ?), tu dois avoir le nom du serveur, ton identifiant et ton pass pour accéder à ton espace.
Tu peux aussi aller dans les pages d'aide de ton FAI, en général c'est expliqué. Exemple chez Free.


----------



## fantax (14 Septembre 2004)

merci beaucoup. je vais voir ça de près. Mes smileys ont été copié/collés à partir de ce site. (En avaisje le droit?) Bien entendu les smileys animés restent fixes.
Mon FAI est wanadoo.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (16 Novembre 2004)

fantax a dit:
			
		

> merci beaucoup. je vais voir ça de près. Mes smileys ont été copié/collés à partir de ce site. (En avaisje le droit?) Bien entendu les smileys animés restent fixes.
> Mon FAI est wanadoo.


YEAH!


----------

